# We lost Java Bean



## yannikin (May 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

We lost Java Bean yesterday. She broke her spine when she lost her footing on the coffee table and fell down. We took her to the vet and had her X-rayed - her spike break was very bad. We gave her pain medication and took her home so that we could think about what to do. Even broken, she was fiesty as hell - when I fed her medication, she even stomped with her front paws!

After seeing her drag herself around to her hiding place and being unable to get into her cage, we knew that she'd be happier in bunny heaven. We decided to put her to sleep. She fought until the end - the vet had to give her the same amount for a golden retriever to put her to sleep.

We then wrapped her in her mom's victoria secret PJ's that she really loved to lick and buried her under an apple tree.

Love your bunnies!


----------



## saidinjester (May 10, 2012)

Oh, that's terrible. I am so sorry for your loss! :tears2:


----------



## yannikin (May 10, 2012)

Thank you. I added a couple of pictures. She had a beautiful satin coat that we're gonna miss a lot!


----------



## HEM (May 10, 2012)

We are sorry to hear about your loss, but it sounds like you did the right thing.
How old was she?
Dilly just got an extra banana chip and she said it was for Java Bean.


----------



## yannikin (May 10, 2012)

We adopted her from a rabbit rescue in Northern San Francisco county and they estimate that she was probably about 3 this year.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, you did the right thing. Binky free little one


----------



## melbaby80 (May 10, 2012)

She was beautiful. :rip:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss--she was certainly a beauty.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (May 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Java Bean. Such a sweetie. We had a bunny end up with hind leg paralysis who had to be put down and it was so difficult.

Binky Free lil' Miss, see you at the Bridge :rainbow:


----------



## yannikin (Jul 10, 2012)

The shelter that we adopted Java Bean from posted our tribute.

I miss our girl!

http://blog.saveabunny.org/archives/295


----------



## BunMommaD (Jul 10, 2012)

:tears2: 

I'm so sorry for your loss... That's so terribly :tears2:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 10, 2012)

I still remember your story and it broke my heart. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 10, 2012)

:sad:


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss 
Binky Free Java Bean!


----------

